
Implanted RFID tracker found in sex trafficking victim - zmanian
http://www.marketplace.org/2016/03/02/health-care/health-care-takes-fight-against-trafficking
======
nonuby
Criminals are never far behind, this is terrible, but technology isn't the
problem here, tougher penalties and more resources to catch those at the top
of the ladder in trafficking networks.

